# GT# 38 The Phoenix Suns (26-12) @ Los Angeles Lakers (26-11) [1-17]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Los Angles Lakers 




























]








[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SG]L. Walton [PF] L. Odom [C] K. Brown

The Phoenix Suns




































[PG] S. Nash [SG] R. Bell [SF] B. Diaw [PF] S.Marion [C] A. Stoudemire


Team Leaders:​
Lakers:​Suns:​
*Kobe Bryant 27.6​Scoring​Amare Stoudemire 22.5​ *
*Andrew Bynum 10.2​Rebounds​Shawn Marion 10.3​*
*Kobe Bryant 5.0​Assists:​Steve Nash 11.9​ *
*Andrew Bynum 2.1​Blocks:​Amare Stoudemire 2.2​*
*Kobe Bryant 2.1​Steals:​Shawn Marion 1.9​*
*Andrew Bynum 63.6​FG%:​Amare Stoudemire 57.7​*
*Derek Fisher 42.9​3PT%​Steve Nash 46.8​*

NBA.COM POWER RANKINGS:





























































​


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Tonight is the first real test without Bynum. Kobe is in the lead for MVP this season, tonight he has the chance to prove why that is.

Suns are playing badly, but you know they are motivated for tonights game. Got to secure the rebounds, and play some defense if the Lakers want to have a chance at winning.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

because some guy on nba.com made a list of MVPs (who has no hand in the voting process.. either that or he has just 1 vote), that means kobe's the lead for MVP now? 

shouldn't we get the opinion from most or all of the people who will be voting?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The majority of the time it's always one person who comes out with there early nominations, or one news outlet selecting a personal choice for MVP. Why would it be any different for Kobe? Towards the end of the season you start seeing more generalized pooling, but at this point in the season last year, the year before it, and the year prior to that if your name wasn't Steve or Dirk, no one gave a crap about you. This year, the buzz is defiantly much higher for Kobe in many outlets. ESPN, normally known for Kobe bashing is even being somewhat complementary towards Bryant this season. If Lakers can keep up the pace without Bynum, finish the season in the top 4, you better believe Kobe has as good of a chance if not better of winning over everyone for MVP. 

No one will know until the voting starts who has a clear cut lead. But Kobe has been getting a lot of attention lately, especially considering how poorly everyone predicted the Lakers would be doing this season.

Note: Although there were some Lebron rouges, the majority of these reports of peoples personal MVP's from sites like NBA.com and ESPN.com were pretty accurate as they all had Dirk winning around this time of the season last year for MVP (although many were still pulling for a Nash three-peat), and the two years before that it seemed the majority of ESPN, NBA, and Yahoo sports writers all had there heads on Nash/Dirk.

I don't see why there feeling for the pulse would be any different this year because it's Kobe.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

This will be a fun game to watch. I don't like our chances, I'm predicting a close high scoring game

LAL - 124 PHX - 121


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I think we'll do fine this game. They've had a couple days off, so their well rested and a couple of day practices running the offense without Bynum. Hopefully, we'll get some balance scoring from other players not named "Kobe"


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

The Lakers are gonna get blowed out.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Shaolin said:


> The Lakers are gonna get blowed out.


i dont think so, Kwame just needs to finish atleast 50% of his layups and i think the Lakers have a good chance, the Suns have been human and actually missed some shots their last couple games ....
****s gonna be exciting!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i dont think so, Kwame just needs to finish atleast 50% of his layups and i think the Lakers have a good chance, the Suns have been human and actually missed some shots their last couple games ....
> ****s gonna be exciting!


that's asking a lot out of Kwame...

this is a game where bynum would have been so useful, but we are just under the suns without him. it's a coin toss, I don't know.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Last game, Fisher did a great job of making Nash work defensively. Do the same thing! Force feed Odom in the post. If he is not with it, park Kobe's *** in the post and let him goto work. We are better than the Suns with Bynum. We can still pull of a nice win without him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I might miss the first quarter, so hopefully when I turn the TV on, it will either be a close game or we will be blowing them out.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

..I believe that this will be our finest hour gentlemen..


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm not having any good feelings about this game, without Bynum we beat Memphis by 1 point and then beat the crappy Seattle team in OT :/


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

keep in mind: we got to 26-13 without this year's andrew last year. 

and we had smush starting as our PG..

and jordan was still ineffective..

and we had no fisher..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> keep in mind: we got to 26-13 without this year's andrew last year.
> 
> and we had smush starting as our PG..
> 
> ...


We also had a very relaxed starting schedule than this year. I mean very relaxed compared to the teams we played already this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Have faith! With or without Bynum, we are better than Phoenix this season!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not a good start at all yet...luckily, nothing really impressive from Phoenix, either.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously, how can some people still defend kwame? he's almost turned the ball over 2-3 times, made 1 really ugly attempt at a shot, and fouled amare for an and 1.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> seriously, how can some people still defend kwame? he's almost turned the ball over 2-3 times, made 1 really ugly attempt at a shot, and fouled amare for an and 1.


Cause Kwame is a beast that hasn't hit his potential yet. :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And we're down 11 early...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For some reason, Kwame Brown has 4 shot attempts...more than anybody on the team.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> For some reason, Kwame Brown has 4 shot attempts...more than anybody on the team.


Keep shooting Kwame..... keep shooting :biggrin:

I never realized how bad he is until I got used to seeing LA with a competent center.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

We should just F***ing wave Kwame, he is a no good piece of ****. I feel the same about Walton.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suns are 12/17 from the field. It's good to see we're playing defense.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Why do people defend Kwame and Walton.... For will get out *** kicked for the next 30 games to come. Mitch sign Webber!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar sure doesn't get rattled easy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hell of a way to end the quarter by the Lakers. We were down 11, and then just went on an 8-0 run and it's now 27-24 Phoenix after the 1st quarter.

Bell get a technical, which makes me so happy considering I can't stand him.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I feel sorry for Kobe, we are looking like last year's Lakers, where Kobe scores 50 and we still loose. This is going to be a long month.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Mike's head looks like it's on the boarder of exploding.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok seriously.. WTF is wrong with the Suns...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seems like the Lakers keep getting mixed up on offense. They've thrown the ball straight into the stands now about 3 times.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phoenix starts the 2nd quarter with a nice little run and we're down 8 now...

I think if we keep playing the way we are, this game is going to get out of hand and we're not going to be in 1st place anymore.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

This is not looking good....


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers look like a totally different team against the Suns without Bynum. If only Kwame could make a layup...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if bynum goes out, and we stink it up this bad, then we're not contenders WITH bynum.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, we're done now. Kobe just went to the bench.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Pretty clear to me the Lakers have gotten used to at least running a pick and roll with Bynum in the first half of the game. Kobe, etc all were getting easy baskets using Bynums size in the post. Now when Kwame in and out in this game, and Ronny's lack of over all size, they do look completely and utterly lost on offense right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers are 1/10 shooting in this quarter...lucky that we're only down 9. This should already be a blowout.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Goodbye 1st place in the Western Conference. It was nice to know ya.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously, I don't care how talent Crit is.. Does he have to play flashy basketball all the time?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Seriously, I don't care how talent Crit is.. Does he have to play flashy basketball all the time?


he's a rookie, you expect him to be a john stockton or something?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

that wasnt a foul on Lamar Odom (even though he sucks)
they shouldnt call that sh*t just cuz Barbosa starts falling before he even goes up for the shot


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> he's a rookie, you expect him to be a john stockton or something?


No, I expect him to play smart basketball. Not try to showboat and throw the ball away.

Maybe he could learn to play a little more controlled like Farmar? :biggrin:

It's really cool and all when he pulls off a behind the back pass, but I'd rather him just get the ball to the open man more often than turn it over.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I like what Odom is doing right now.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Maybe he could learn to play a little more controlled like Farmar? :biggrin:


you're probably going to have to wait a year until that happens.

farmar and crittenton are different talents though... crit is physically gifted.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, good hustle by Kobe!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seems like every time we cut into the lead, they come right back with a big shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> you're probably going to have to wait a year until that happens.
> 
> farmar and crittenton are different talents though... crit is physically gifted.


Being physically gifted without ball IQ isn't always a winning combination. Smush Parker did some amazing things with the basketball, but his lack of basketball IQ and good decision making ruined it all.

Im not saying Critt is that bad, but he keeps wanting more playing time. If he is going to get any minutes with an old timer like Phil, he needs to play a little more under control and with a good head on his shoulders. Otherwise he wont see much time off the bench any time soon.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

how many times did doug collins mention the name bynum holy ****


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i haven't seen him trying to be that flashy. he just gets a lot of turnovers. he's been getting travel violations or charges.

and when he does drive to the basket, he doesn't know what to do when the defenders close out on him.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Kwame SUCKS


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Kwame should also go back to High School and try to get his GED.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom is taking over right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm sorry, but Luke Walton ****ing sucks.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Theres more of that amazing defense Kwame brings every night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we can get the lead to single-digits before the half is over, I will not have lost complete confidence.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AHAHAHAH man.. Kwame's defense isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. That looked like it was probably going in to...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I ****ing hate Phoenix. I can't stand any of their ***** players. I can't wait to see them get their asses kicked again in the playoffs.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

do you guys honestly think that chris webber wouldn't be an upgrade to kwame? even if chris isn't a center (on the defensive end)? seriously? 

anyone would be better than kwame now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We are lucky to still be in this game right now. I guess we can't complain to much.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. That was embarrassing...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice way to end the ****ing half. Dumb asses.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> do you guys honestly think that chris webber wouldn't be an upgrade to kwame? even if chris isn't a center (on the defensive end)? seriously?
> 
> anyone would be better than kwame now.


Oh I'd be all over a one year signing of Webber right now. Anything is better than Brown.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaha someone in the crowd said something to Kwame and he talked **** back

hahahaah


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I agree.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Oh I'd be all over a one year signing of Webber right now. Anything is better than Brown.


that's what i've been saying! 

hell, ronny should be starting over kwame. i don't want kwame back next year AT ALL. if it's going to cost $1 to sign him, it's going to be $1 against our cap. he needs to go.

this is what i've been saying: we need to get rid of some of our really unreliable players, and replace them with guys who actually know how to play basketball. i think we also need to trade lamar.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> that's what i've been saying!
> 
> hell, ronny should be starting over kwame. i don't want kwame back next year AT ALL. if it's going to cost $1 to sign him, it's going to be $1 against our cap. he needs to go.


I agree for the most part. Ronny was playing good before he went back to the bench.

If Kwame wanted to stay for a couple million I'd understand resigning him. but in the NBA nowadays even as bad as Brown is someone is bound to give him 7-9 million based on his "potential". As long as that isn't the Lakers again, I don't care how much that turd makes next year.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I would rather start a player from NBDL than Kwame, I think this game would be the green light to Mitch to sign Webber. At least C-Webb is not a Dumb *** and actually has a good basketball IQ.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

This is the kinda game I was expecting. Getting Chris Webber would be huge for us. Chris Mihm would even be a huge upgrade over Kwame the way he is playing tonight.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Lamar Odom sucks, Luke Walton sucks, Kwame Brown really sucks
i think they lakers should just replace those 3 guys with cheaper versions


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I said this before and say it now... This is going to be a long eight weeks. People will understand how much Bynum brings to the team over the next eight weeks. It wont be pretty.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> Lamar Odom sucks, Luke Walton sucks, Kwame Brown really sucks
> i think they lakers should just replace those 3 guys with cheaper versions


that's what i've been saying! throw in radmanovic. luke and kwame are more useless to the team though. 

at least lamar can play somewhat decent, and vlad can get hot sometimes... but kwame and luke almost consistently suck all the time.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Please! Bring in Webber! Kwame sucks donkey balls!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

You guys realize that if the Lakers did get Webber you would say he sucks after the newness wears off right?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hellen kheller > kwame


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom's playing fine tonight, in my opinion, and Kwame's at least trying out there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No matter what I just hope that Mitch lets Kwame walk at the end of the year.. I don't know if I can take seeing him in the Laker uniform for one more season.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

there is no doubt in my mind that webber would be an upgrade over kwame. so it's not even an issue.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe didn't score in the entire 2nd quarter...how does that happen?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i hate to say it guys, but i bet against the lakers with vbookie.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

afobisme said:


> do you guys honestly think that chris webber wouldn't be an upgrade to kwame? even if chris isn't a center (on the defensive end)? seriously?
> 
> anyone would be better than kwame now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If Webber can give us 10 points and 7 reb hes already better than Kwame..


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We all know Kwame really sucks and Lamar just doesn't want to step up. However, I am really disappointed in Luke this season. I really thought he would elevate his game higher than last season, which was a good one for him. However, I was wrong...he can't throw a pea in the ocean!!! I guess that's what happens when you get a nice contract and some security...you relax.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice...we start the 2nd half with an offensive foul. Way to go, guys.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think Ariza needs to be put back into the starting line-up.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

onelakerfan said:


>


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f231/oksnrfan/?action=view&current=frustration.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f231/oksnrfan/frustration.gif" border="0" alt="frustration"></a>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> if bynum goes out, and we stink it up this bad, then we're not contenders WITH bynum.


no. Kwame Brown is like little Ralphie.... he's peddling backwards.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f231/oksnrfan/?action=view&current=frustration.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f231/oksnrfan/frustration.gif" border="0" alt="frustration"></a>
Kwame sucks!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, **** this ****. Lakers look absolutely pathetic. We're going to get even more beat down by the time this is over than we are now. Seems like they don't even want to be on the court.

And Kwame Brown just missed a wide open dunk...again, folks...again...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I actually said that at least Kwame was trying...**** that...he's trying to suck even more than usual, and that's where he's succeeding.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Now i just feel bad for him...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lmao that turnover from kwame made me laugh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

JESUS CHRIST!!!

Are you ****ING kidding me?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

KWAME BROWN, YOU SUCK YOU PIECE OF ****!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Kwame Brown.. AHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

omg kwame brown! hes pullin some serious freakshow **** out there, he MUSTVE bet the spread on the suns.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Kwame Brown is amazingly bad. Its gotten to the point where everything he does is an absolute negative. I really feel for you guys when he's in the game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Kwame Brown.. AHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA


lol im laughing too, that's how bad it is


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

As soon as I turn on the game Kwame misses a dunk, was part of a turnover, then turns the ball over himself :lol:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What the hell do you guys want from Lamar???????

He's the best Laker out there tonight.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

7 turnovers already....
"And with the number 1 pick in the 2001 nba draft, the washington wizards select... Kwame "DUMB THUMBS" Brown!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

All I have to say is that kobe is being a great teammate to Kwame. To bad the fans arn't helping him.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lamar's offense doesn't really control or direct the game towards anywhere. he does what he does with man to man coverage.

he scores points, but he's not dominant when he needs to be. dominant as in he causes problems. if he's having a good game, he still doesn't command a double team. he's just lamar.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> If Webber can give us 10 points and 7 reb hes already better than Kwame..


Being better than Kwame Brown won't stop Laker fans from hating him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Imma lay of Lamar tonight..but Luke and Kwame are on my hit list!


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Can Kwame possibly get any worse?


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

And this is why I did not mind kobe taking 44 shots in the last game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> lamar's offense doesn't really control or direct the game towards anywhere. he does what he does with man to man coverage.
> 
> he scores points, but he's not dominant when he needs to be. dominant as in he causes problems. if he's having a good game, he still doesn't command a double team. he's just lamar.


Well what the hell is Kobe doing tonight? Fisher? Get on their case and not Lamars.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Now i just feel bad for him...


So let's go over the plays made by Kwame so far this half...

Kwame Brown shooting foul (Amare Stoudemire draws the foul)
Kwame Brown lost ball (Amare Stoudemire steals)
*Kwame Brown makes free throw 1 of 2
*Kwame Brown misses free throw 2 of 2
Kwame Brown traveling
Kwame Brown misses dunk
Kwame Brown lost ball (Steve Nash steals)
Kwame Brown misses layup
Kwame Brown bad pass (Shawn Marion steals)


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

<-- kwame supporter

ban me


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Being better than Kwame Brown won't stop Laker fans from hating him.


Being better than Kwame Brown will make us to fall in love with him. Are you watching the game??


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well what the hell is Kobe doing tonight? Fisher? Get on their case and not Lamars.


i guess you have that "what hvae you done for me lately" view towards the lakers.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

7 Turnovers, 4 Fouls and 1 Missed Dunk in 17 Minutes :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Doug Collins is dumb. Stop trying to blame it on the injuries. Kwame flat out sucks.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Lamar Odom is having a pretty good game, there is some unnecessary hate for him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe needs to start being aggressive right about now. Stop passing to your ****ing teammates. They can't make a ****ing basket.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom is the only one who looks like he's actually trying right now.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Kobe don't shoot it 44 times! Kwame will pick up the scoring slack for you... oops.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't hate lamar, i think he's a nice guy and i really wanted it to work out.. btw, he's 6-15 shooting. not that good imo. he's playing hard though.

but he obviously needs to go.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Why is Kwame in NBA, why is Luke a starter. Why the **** is Phil Jackson doing with keeping these two ediots in the game. This is ****ing embarassing. Why does Kwame exist on this planet.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Being better than Kwame Brown will make us to fall in love with him. Are you watching the game??


Lamar Odom is better than Kwame Brown, Laker fans hate him. I promise you that Webber would be hated in about a month if he became a Laker.

I hate Kwame to, but people are in here saying Lamar sucks just to be negative, because he's the only one having a good game.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

I want a win, so if Kobe needs to take every damn shot the rest of the game then so be it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tonight, we are the Los Angeles Kwames.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im the only one saying anything, and i'm not basing it just on this game. it's not really hate either. i like lamar, but he's just not what we need him to be.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i don't hate lamar, i think he's a nice guy and i really wanted it to work out.. btw, he's 6-15 shooting. not that good imo. he's playing hard though.
> 
> but he obviously needs to go.


It's actually 6-16. Three more attempts then Kobe.

I thought you wanted him to be more agressive?


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I dont hate Lamar, I hate Kwame & Luke.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

afobisme said:


> i don't hate lamar, i think he's a nice guy and i really wanted it to work out.. btw, he's 6-15 shooting. not that good imo. he's playing hard though.
> 
> but he obviously needs to go.


I feel the same way, I like Lamar but he has to go if we want to progress as a team.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Nightmute said:


> I feel the same way, I like Lamar but he has to go if we want to progress as a team.


word. finally someone who knows how i feel. i don't hate lamar though, it's impossible to hate someone who's playing as hard as he is now.



Jamel Irief said:


> It's actually 6-16. Three more attempts then Kobe.
> 
> I thought you wanted him to be more agressive?


more than that, i wanted him to help us win more games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

9 missed free throws doesn't help our cause.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I say no BS right now. Farmer, Kobe, Ariza, Odom, Ronny need to start the fourth and hopefully finish the fourth


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wow, a machine sighting! I thought he was injured?

In a game where no one can make a shot I'm actually looking forward to seeing him play.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Jamel in what way has Lamar lived up to any expectation set by him or anyone else?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

At this point I don't know if I'm happy or still upset that those blocking non-calls on Kwame when Amare was driving to the basket.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Phoenix doesn't win by at least 30 points, then they suck.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

The One said:


> I say no BS right now. Farmer, Kobe, Ariza, Odom, Ronny need to start the fourth and hopefully finish the fourth


I concur.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lost in the shuffle is some bad officiating...Odom cannot get a call...it's complete bull****.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

The Machine!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Machine is BACK!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Machine is alive and kicking...too little too late? Just may be.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Wow, a machine sighting! I thought he was injured?
> 
> In a game where no one can make a shot I'm actually looking forward to seeing him play.


This is more evidence of how smart I am.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sasha!! Lead down to 10!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Who is the machine? :lol:


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Im proud of Sasha to come in play hard after injury, maybe we shpuld bring back Bynum back also


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Now that the Lakers are within striking distance they should slow the tempo down and run some plays through Kwame.

And by run plays through Kwame, I mean let Sasha and Kobe shoot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Who is the machine? :lol:


Sasha Vujacic.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wow everyone is a machine fan now. I give up.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> Sasha Vujacic.


lol yea I thought so but just wow :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I cannot believe how many open looks we've given the Suns. It's ****ing unreal.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate the fact that it took so long for the Lakers to seemingly try in this game...

And as I say that, we give up ANOTHER MOTHER****ING OPEN JUMPER.

DEFENSE!!!!!


----------



## Burton (Dec 24, 2007)

_"Lakers:
Bryant 21
Odom 15
2 tied at 3_"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game. Over.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

1 down.. 26 or so more games to go.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have absolutely no doubt in my mind that we would have beaten the Suns tonight with Bynum.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is there a stat for most open looks in one game? I'm sure Phoenix would have shattered the record if there was one in existence.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I have absolutely no doubt in my mind that we would have beaten the Suns tonight with Bynum.


I agree. The Suns didn't even really play that good. We just played so horrible, that we made them look better..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> Is there a stat for most open looks in one game? I'm sure Phoenix would have shattered the record if there was one in existence.


I'm pretty sure Miami holds that record, atleast this season..
I'd like to see this Kobe+Kwame team vs Wade+Shaq..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Nash with 18 assists, by the way.

Wow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I'm pretty sure Miami holds that record, atleast this season..
> I'd like to see this Kobe+Kwame team vs Wade+Shaq..


I don't know man... You see how many open looks suns had tonight? You'd have to be pretty horrible to beat it...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I don't know man... You see how many open looks suns had tonight? *You'd have to be pretty horrible to beat it...*


:sigh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is absolutely the most pathetic defense I have ever seen played in my entire life of watching basketball.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL. Now they try to play defense.

Pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If there's one positive thing to take from this game, it's that we showed some fight and actually had a chance to come back and win it.

It's too bad we couldn't do that in the first three quarters.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suns shot 52%. We shot 38%.

That's not going to win you many ball games.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

I miss Bynum.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

R. Turiaf 25:53 +4
K. Brown 25:12 -17

Pretty sure that sums up the game.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I usually don't pay much attention to the +/- stat but Kwame was -17 tonight in 25 minutes.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I only have one thing to say: **** CHARLES!!!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

What a dissapointing night, I dont think ive ever seen Phonix have this many blocks on any team before. Block Stats: 1-11, SAD


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think this post sums up our night....


Nightmute said:


> I miss Bynum.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar had a nice game with 19 pts 19 reb 5 ast so ill lay off of him tonight but Luke Walton with 0 pts and 2 reb is unacceptable. We all now what Kwame did today so im not gonna beat a dead horse. To tell you the truth as bad as we played, to only lose by 8 pts is not really that bad. We showed a lot of fight to get back into the game.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Nightmute said:


> I miss Bynum.


Here is a tissue

Team needs to pull togheter, and we should be fine. Thin in the inside, that is the only thing i worry about, I think brown is a aaaaaa aaaaaaaa aaa.... but he is a body inside that takes space and he can hurt a player or two inside that will think twice before they get in, but we need a shot blocker that could catch the ball inside and dunk that when they get the chance. We have very good passers in this team Kobe, odom, farmar, fish, so we can get them loose inide we just need a long guy that could be a presents inside for 2 months


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lamar had a decent game even if he went 7-20 and an even better effort.. but he's never going to do this consistently. i like the guy, and i think he's a good player.

i acknowledge that he wants to be what we want him to be... but he's just not. i think he puts a lot of pressure on himself because we do..

however, that doesn't change the fact that he needs to go. i really thought he would step it up once phil arrived, and gave had hoped he would for the past 2 1/2 seasons..


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Sorry guys, i had to turn it off half way through the 3rd quarter. That game was like chinese water torture, i couldnt stand it anymore. I looked at the final score thinking we got blown out in by 30 points, at least it was respectable. 

Oh yea, and one more thing: ****** Charles Barkley!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I missed what Barkley said...could somebody summarize it for me?


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Shaolin said:


> The Lakers are gonna get blowed out.


Told you. 

As bad as Kwame was, Luke was just...retarded. It was like he was out-psyched before the game even started, and told himself he was just gonna suck tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They didn't get blown out, though...they ended up making things interesting and only lost by 8.


----------

